# magazine publication submission



## gerdun (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone 
I have been asked to research a publishing magazine [any] that would suit my writing, thriller fiction [a minefield for me]. 
This is just an exercise to show me the world of publishers and their submission guidelines. 
I have created a single opening chapter for 'submission', any advice would be greatly appropriated?


----------



## sas (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, gerdun.....Are you requesting names of magazines for thriller-fiction? If so, I'm not sure others understood your request. Or....maybe I didn't. I do not write that genre, so differ to others.  Anyone?


----------



## gerdun (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, sorry for the confusion. I see your point. I guess I was just looking for somebody who had submitted work to magazines and the procedural experience. Sorry for not specifying properly. It's no big deal.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 29, 2017)

There's always the submissions grinder that leads you to websites with submission policies such as strange horizons of what they accept and reject. When reading for potential stories in the slush pile. Shunn manuscript preparation might be a potential subject to explore. Also buying a magazine and editors writing to the editor tastes always helps. That is some of the advice they give and is somewhat known. Also cliches and so forth. Email them but that seems difficult since you need to query a bit and know what you want to say in the letter. Lastly, duotroupe is another choice.


Submission grinder has links to submission guidelines for thrillers. Look up the website in a google search if need be.

Writing what they want is the gist.


----------

